# Finally was able to wash and wax!!!!



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i love that blue!! and the taupe gray, but my wife HAD TO HAVE WHITE. my car she picked the color, go figure


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Very Nice! Nothing sexier than a freshly waxed car, especially in the darker colors.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

That looks yummy!!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I am so looking forward to doing that with mine. Quite the discussion as to what wax to use going on though. I may just spring for one of those clay bars this time around. Does it go faster now? lol I swear all my cars do after I wax 'em.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i did mine today too used some zymol best stuff out there fills small scratches the whole nine yards,i have the same color too


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Lucky..All we've had is crappy snow/rain mix in the Twin Cites with next week not looking to reassuring to be detailing anything..


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup. Nothing but bad weather here too. Sure is getting irritating.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks Good! but dress the tires and pull that black tape off your plates


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL yea i didnt have anything for the tires, need to get a clay bar, rain moved in the next day and is here for the week. Its amazing how many little chips out of the paint there are, bums me out.


----------



## cruzin_for_a_bruzin (Mar 4, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> Nothing sexier than a freshly waxed car


 I can think of a few things...


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Weather was chilly this weekend but I went to local car wash then waxed mine in the garage on Saturday and performed my first oil change on the Cruze on Sunday. Had some rain on Sunday so left the Cruze in the garage to keep it clean.


----------



## jman (Apr 17, 2011)

*paint chips*

alot of paint chip issues on my red metallic tin coat, it does really bum you out. only 8 weeks old. seems like more and more every day. never had a car do that this quickly, working with gm dealer and they seem willing to fix. we will see


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> Very Nice! Nothing sexier than a freshly waxed car, especially in the darker colors.


...depends on how "wet" the wet T-shirts get (wink,wink).


----------



## sync87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a general FYI, folks, make sure you clay bar your car before you wax it the initial time.

You wouldn't believe how much rail dust and other tiny particulate contamination is on that new paint. If you don't remove it, you're just grinding it into the paint when you wax. 

On darker colors, you can't notice the contamination as badly, but on a white car, you can usually see it if you look closely. All the cars have it, but some are easier to see than others. Much of it is invisible to the naked eye, the particles are so tiny. Taking a clay bar to your car is actually more important on darker colors, though, as those colors show tiny scratches more than white or silver, for instance. One of the ways to minimize swirl marks you always see on clean black or dark color cars is to have the car clayed prior to waxing. Clay benefits all cars, though, as any scratching from contamination is damaging to the paint whether visible or not, long term.

It doesn't take much time at all to clay your car, and a clay bar and some lubricating spray are relatively cheap. 

I used to work at a dealership and saw this contamination all the time. The good detailers we had, the ones that really gave a crap, always had a clay bar and did the initial detail the right way. Of course, I was at a VW/Audi dealer, and since we handled some pretty high end $$$ Audis, the store may have put more money, time, and effort into proper details for delivery than the average new car dealer. Or, maybe I just was fortunate to have a good professional detail staff. Anyway...

FWIW


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

taking care of very dark and black colored cars is such a pain. It's basically a 2nd job. But when you do get it clean and shining..wow.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

syncro87 said:


> Just a general FYI, folks, make sure you clay bar your car before you wax it the initial time.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how much rail dust and other tiny particulate contamination is on that new paint. If you don't remove it, you're just grinding it into the paint when you wax.


I have to agree....a good clay bar is just as important as a good wax. I've been sold on clay bars for several years, they DO work and are well worth it!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I only wash my cars at the most weekly (monthly in winter) and only wax them twice a year. I have never clayed them.

When I sell them anywhere from 4-8 years down the road I am always told how excellent they look. Claying, multiple wax/polish layers are just not for me.

It's only a car!.. and it's value is always decreasing. I put my time and energy into items that increase in value.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

robertbick said:


> I only wash my cars at the most weekly (monthly in winter) and only wax them twice a year. I have never clayed them.
> 
> When I sell them anywhere from 4-8 years down the road I am always told how excellent they look. Claying, multiple wax/polish layers are just not for me.
> 
> It's only a car!.. and it's value is always decreasing. I put my time and energy into items that increase in value.


Such as


----------



## sync87 (Apr 17, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I only wash my cars at the most weekly (monthly in winter) and only wax them twice a year. I have never clayed them.
> 
> When I sell them anywhere from 4-8 years down the road I am always told how excellent they look. Claying, multiple wax/polish layers are just not for me.
> 
> It's only a car!.. and it's value is always decreasing. I put my time and energy into items that increase in value.


I don't put an inordinate amount of time into detailing my car. I do recommend spending one hour of your time going over your car with a clay bar when you first buy it, prior to waxing it. Small investment. It's not like you're spending a weekend doing it. I agree on waxing...I wax maybe twice a year. I'd say a $20k car's paint job merits a one time clay treatment considering how contaminated paint often is from the factory.

YMMV.


----------

